# Music From Cell Phone to Onkyo



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I recently got a Samsung Galaxy II S Skyrocket and put a 32 gig microSD card in it loaded with my tunes. I have an Onkyo TX-NR609 connected to my network. I put the Onkyo Remote app on the phone and now I stream my tunes from my cell via wifi to the Onkyo. I also put a Powerskin on the phone so I don't worry about running the battery down with a few hours of music. The app displays the album art as well. What I've not figured out is how to put playlists together for it. There is a menu item for playlists so it can be done.

I know this doesn't impress most of you tech types here but it fascinates this old man that remembers the advent of transistor radios. :lol:


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Been doing that with my Droid Incredible and my Pioneer receiver for a couple of years.


----------



## olguy (Jan 9, 2006)

I thought it was probably new only to me. I only recently got the Onkyo and later the Galaxy.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

olguy said:


> I recently got a Samsung Galaxy II S Skyrocket and put a 32 gig microSD card in it loaded with my tunes. I have an Onkyo TX-NR609 connected to my network. I put the Onkyo Remote app on the phone and now I stream my tunes from my cell via wifi to the Onkyo. I also put a Powerskin on the phone so I don't worry about running the battery down with a few hours of music. The app displays the album art as well. What I've not figured out is how to put playlists together for it. There is a menu item for playlists so it can be done.
> 
> I know this doesn't impress most of you tech types here but it fascinates this old man that remembers the advent of transistor radios. :lol:


You're not alone in either department!

I do wonder what the bit rate of the MP3s is, though.


----------

